

(Cr)app - Quality Vs. Profit - hristiank
http://appicurious.com/2011/10/24/crapp-quality-vs-profit/

======
aespinoza
You know I agree with this at so many different levels. I am currently at a
point at my App where I need to decide to 'launch' or keep improving the
quality of the product.

By improving the quality of the product I don't mean fixing bugs, I mean
improving UX for example, execution speed, and the sort.

We decided on a release on an specific date, and we are sticking with it. But
still I think about how much time I should spend improving the quality vs
launch.

I guess one successful example is delicious. I trashed them so badly for
releasing a low quality product (I am referring to the new owners). But then
after a week the product already feels so much better than before.So I guess
release often, does work.

~~~
hristiank
I'm glad that there are other people agreeing with my view. As I was writing
the post I got the feeling it was too negative and discouraging. But then I
figured if a simple post discourages you from your idea you don;t have a
passion for it. It is for the better to move on and do something else.

If you need help or just some notes on your project get in touch. I'm always
happy to lend a hand if I can.

Cheers

~~~
aespinoza
Thanks I deeply appreciate it. We will show HN first before everybody. So I'll
send you an invite once we launch.

------
ajg1977
"Quality counts" is a nice meme, but without specifics it lacks usefulness and
can even be misguiding. There are many forms of quality. Some are vital when
launching an app, others should be pared back if doing so allows you to launch
earlier or provide better core features.

The real trade off with Quality is not profit but iteration speed. Every
feature you include has a quality scale from 1-10. A '1' is going to be barely
usable and will frustrate users, a '10' can take months to achieve and your
feature or app may be irrelevant by the time it's done.

Picking the right value to hit will depend on your market, your users, and
your resources.

------
tristanperry
A very good read; something I agree with a lot.

I especially love:

"Start something because you have a passion and you want to create something
good and long lasting. Start something because you want to change things for
the better"

